# Size of Studs



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

What are you looking for? Your post is puzzling.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

It's always a good idea to physically lay eyes on any horse you're going to breed to, makes it a lot easier to tell actual size and conformation. People and pictures lie.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Ok, looking at your post without tired eyes, it seems you are curiuos about how tall cutting stallions are. Most cutters are between 14 and 15 hands. You will see a few over 15 hands, but it's not that common. In all the years I cut, I only saw one 16 hand cutter, he was the oddity. 
Occassionally you will even see one 13.3 or so. 

The Futurity is on right now, so you can go to nchacutting.com and be able to watch the webcast there. That will give you a good idea of what is common in cutting horse height.


----------

